# File sharing/serving outside of local network(via internet)



## schwim (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi there everyone,

I've been tasked with setting up a Win XP box(SP2) to share files to the outside world. Currently it acts as the file server for their local network, but they would like to be able to access the same files from their home.

There will be 3 or 4 people accessing the data and they will all be on Win XP boxes. The amount of data that will actually be shared is not that great, but there is a lot of data in the shared resource.(a few gig)

What might I have to do to make this happen? Will requests from outside the network for that shared resource be honored automatically, or do I need to make some changes to the existing setup to make it happen?

Suggestions would be more than welcome 

thanks,
json


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You do NOT want to open up Windows file sharing to the Internet, this is a security hole that you can drive a tractor trailer through!!!

Consider the use of a VPN or perhaps setup an FTP server.


----------



## schwim (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you very much for your response, and if I may, I have a couple of questions.

I use FTP daily. Getting these guys to correctly use FTP every time they need a file is going to be problematic. As well, getting them to understand that they need to return the file to it's home any time they make a change is going to be an uphill battle as well.

Is there some form of front-end or Win equivalent of FUSEftp(making an FTP connection look like a local folder or drive)?

I don't think I'm going to be able to get all of them to efficiently and competently use FTP. I had problems explaining to them that making local changes of their website didn't do anything unless they uploaded the changes. I now handle the changes on their site because after countless times, they gave up on trying to figure out how to update it(via FTP).

thanks,
json


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

If you use a VPN then you can have this remote file access with security. Infact if you finagle it correctly you can even seamlessly set up something like mapping a network drive on the remote systems routed through VPN.


----------



## schwim (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi there guys,

something I should have mentioned before is that I'm as ignorant in regards to setting something like this up as they are in regards to using it.

Is there a tutorial or a application that might get me to the point of sharing files via the internet without having to set up virtual private networks, ftp daemons, etc?

thanks,
json


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no truly "simple" method that is without considerable risk, which is why that VPN's and other solutions exist. 

You might take a look at Hamachi and see if that solves your problem.


----------

